

Andoid app pulled from Marketplace for in app purchases - 00joe
http://androidcommunity.com/visual-voicemail-pulled-from-android-market-due-to-terms-of-service-violation-20110225/

======
pedalpete
With Android being an open platform, I would expect the marketplace to be open
as well.

What google needs to be doing is making the marketplace billing implementation
competitive to companies building their own billing service.

As a developer, we're already making decisions on what platforms to build on.
If you select iOS and Android (likely), you are now forced to then implement a
separate billing solution for each bundle.

I guess there is a big opportunity for somebody like appcellerator to build a
api to the billing systems. But billing systems are often complicated enough.

I'm beginning to think the best solution is find another way to monetize.

Why are these sorts of terms legitimate for the marketplaces? They wouldn't be
permitted to restrict advertising to come only from iAds or AdSense, would
they?

------
metageek
Did these people not read the agreement before they published their app? I
remember seeing that clause when I read it.

(Not that I like the restriction, but professing shock when it's enforced is
almost as stupid as building your revenue stream on something that you've been
told will be taken away if they catch you.)

